

Just got acquired? Adjustments to make when working for a Big Co. - mitultiwari
http://tobiaspeggs.tumblr.com/post/36598440323/just-got-acquired-10-adjustments-to-make-when-working

======
JoeAltmaier
Brilliant remarks. I expected "big companies suck; blah blah" but got
insightful remarks about navigating corporations and executing to scale.

